# Komischerweise kommen in letzter Zeit nur Weltuntergangsfilme



## The Bang (15. Juni 2013)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]In letzter Zeit, wenn ich mir mal die erschienenen Filme oder die nächst kommenden Filme anschaue, handelt sich meistens immer um das Thema Weltuntergang? [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich vermisse ein wenig die Kreativität. [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich fand die bis jetzt erschienen Filme zu diesem Thema nicht schlecht aber irgendwo ist auch mal genug. [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Klar ich mag auch Bombast Kino aber immer das Thema Weltuntergang in letzter Zeit finde ich eher langweilig und unkreativ. [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Man könnte aus dem Sci Fi Genre viel mehr rausholen. [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Warum nicht einfach Sci Fi mit Fantasy + Cyberpunk kombinieren?[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Da stecken bestimmt die Illuminaten dahinter!


----------



## Ascalonier (17. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Welt geht den Bach runter und die Hauptdirektive spielt im Star Trek keine rolle mehr 

Denn die Direktiven waren für mich schon immer ein Spannungsaufbau. =D

Heute stehen die Leute eher weniger auf Direktiven und mehr auf Zerstörung und Anarchie.



http://www.unendliche-weiten.de/startrek/joerg/direktiven.html


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juni 2013)

Seh ich jetzt nichts so gibt noch genug Filme die nichts mit Weltuntergang am Hut haben.


----------



## Davatar (19. Juni 2013)

Seh ich auch nicht so...ums Jahr 2000 rum wars schlimm, aber im Moment gibts nicht so wahnsinnig viele, find ich.


----------

